# "The Debander" Goose Call Giveaway.....sign up!



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'd like to welcome the newest partner here at Nodak Outdoors and I'm really excited about it!

Randy "Moose" Merta has been making calls for years and is now offering them to the public. All calls are custom made by Randy himself. They are acrylic, short reed calls and very sweet!

You can find more information about them at debander.nodakoutdoors.com

To sign up, all you have to do is be registered through the forum...and post up giving thanks to Randy on this thread! I'll pick 10 at random and will let the NASDAQ closing in a few weeks decide the winner.

Good Luck!!! :beer:


----------



## Dean Nelson

Well thanks Randy for your donation and support.
Chris how does this Nasdaq thing work?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'll pick 10 names out of a hat.

Than on the last day of the contest, the last digit of the NASDAQ will decide the winner...so one person get's zero, another get's one, another gets two, etc.

Whatever number it closes on decides the winner (I think it's the best way to ensure it's fair).


----------



## Miller

put me in! thanks Randy and Nodak Outdoors for a chance!


----------



## hnt-em-all

I just want to say welcome and thanks to Randy Merta and Debander Goose Calls on behalf of NodakOutdoors.

I tell ya Randy. That call of yours sounds great! I heard Mark blow it, and it does it all and loudly!

Heck, I don't think I can wait to see if I am a lucky winner. I'll probably buy one before this is settled, but I can always give that to my hunting buddy. That is if he can pry it from my fingers! 

Take it easy,
Craig


----------



## tmorrie

Welcome aboard Randy, I'll throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Matt Jones

Thanks Randy for the kind donation! I've been hearing this is one sweet sounding call. I'll have to get one...that is if I can't win one! 

Matt Jones


----------



## ChrisP

Looks like a great call, wouldn't mind giving it a try. Count me in on the drawing.


----------



## honker hunter

Hey Randy, heard alot of good things about your call. Heard Mark blowing one tonight, sounded pretty awesome. Love to win one, if not I'll have to break down and buy one. You the man , Randy :beer:


----------



## guppy

Randy thanks for the support. Chris put me in

Thanks Dean


----------



## Decoyer

Put me in too Chris


----------



## Madison

Thanks Randy! Put me in for the drawing..

Keep it reel
madison


----------



## Hoggr

Thanks Randy. Put me in for the drawing Chris..Thanks Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## BigDaddy

Thanks Randy. I would also like to express my thanks and throw my name in the hat with everybody else.

BigDaddy


----------



## wigoosegirl

Hey Thanks Randy. Sign me up I always need a new call. LOL
Thanks again Randy.


----------



## Wood Duck

Thank You and please put my name in the hat!


----------



## honkerhntr

Hey there I am new to this form, but I just wanted to say that I have heard Mark blow the debander call and it is a great call. By far the loudest call that I know of and he really makes it sing!!


----------



## muskat

A big thanks to Randy. You can put my name in the hat.


----------



## Josh Wiens

Hey thanks for the email Chris, and thanks Randy for the donation. If Chris says it is a good goose call, I believe it.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Thanks Randy. Looks like a great call.
You can count me in.


----------



## Fetch

Thanks Randy !!! This Call is Win - Win Since Canada Geese are taking over the State I better get me one of these - I figure the Farmers will be begging us to come & Kill a few to thin them out :roll: so I can get up to speed on Killing them  & all the NR's will have to have one to compete with us NoDak boys.  Cause when they are not drawn for a ND License they will need it back home (Wisc. & Minn. ) where Canadas are thick. & if the SOB's ever decide to cooperate again in ND - it works on them too Huh ??? How sweet it is


----------



## mnducker

Randy
Thanks for the donation, hope I can try one out over here
in MN


----------



## Eric Hustad

I have to listen to Chris blow it every day and the call sounds awesome. Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honkerhntr

I am wondering how someone can sign up for the debander give away. I would like to join in and see if I can win a call. If I don't I am sure that I will end up buying one of these calls. So any help would be great!! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter

Thanks Randy Does the nicknane Moose have anything to do with your size? Put me in Chris I can blow it!


----------



## Old Hunter

Hey there Guys
Guess who?
That's right it's maverick!
I haven't been around for awhile, to busy working like the rest of us (Except Chris!!)
You'll have to tell me how the golf trip went for work? If that's what you call it?
Anyways some one said you could register for a new call on here and I don't think there is anyone in need of a new call thatn me. I f you remember I was the one ripping on people for haveing to many calls, and now I don't have any left????? I threw my last one away because I have had it since I was 16 so I figured I needed a new one! 
Anyways sign me up for the call! It will be in good hands if I win it!
Gotts go
( Squad memeber #1) Keepin it real as always and forever!!
Mav--------


----------



## GooseBuster3

Put me in!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I'm back...thanks Randy


----------



## elkchaser1

Thanks for the calls that will be given away. Maybe I'll be one of the luck ones and get drawn for the call. I'ts a great call. Just heard Mark Baca on the call,great sounding call. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks guys. Please put me in.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER

Hey fellas im new to the site and thought i would introduce myself.... 
I guide waterfowl hunts and use the DEbander,i have never heard a call get so low and then be able to turn around and shake the feathers off geese at great distances.I am what some would call addicted to collecting calls,i own SMH,fasttalker,shaman,super mag,goose pimp,giant killer,hal breed,and the list goes on and on.Out of all these calls the DEBANDER is by far the loudest and man the crack at the top end is amazing...have had alot of call makers appraoach me to use their calls and the DEBANDER is the best ive had sent to me.I dont kid around when it comes to killing geese,and this call rocks!!! 
On a seperate note Thanks for the good words from the people who have heard me call on the DEBANDER....iM MARK and i do apprecite the good words..i should have some sound files posted here soon!!!! 
Have a great weekend talk at you all later!!! 
_________________
Callum in and Deband um!!!


----------



## 1dkm

Thanks, And enter me in as well.


----------



## White Tail Man

Count Me In!!!!!


----------



## marc halvorson

Thanks Randy.Sign me up Chris.


----------



## NY Gooser

Thanks, Randy and Nodak........Please enter my name as well.


----------



## bioman

Thanks Randy and Nodakoutdoors! Please count me in!!! if I actually won the call, I would be able to have a piece of NoDak with me in the field, a good way to counter all of these native CA hunters


----------



## tealtamer

Count me in and thanks for a chance


----------



## Smanship

I want in,Thanks.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER

To all that have entered thanks and tell your friends let get this site rockin...this site has some great potential bring in some new blood!!! :sniper:


----------



## Letemwork

Woods and Water hows your routine coming along!!!!
Guys this call came in third at Pekins three man and was the leader of the three callers!!!
Tell everybody you know to get signed up!!!!!!
This call rocks!!!
We are having a little trouble keeping enough stock on hand!!!


----------



## WOODS AND WATER

:beer: Brian the routine is there, just keep practicing and having some fun!!!Better to fail at something you love than succed at something you hate.BWHahahahaha!!!!! :lol: 
Hows yours coming.. oke: ..Starting to look ahead to Kansas :thumb: 
Hope you guys had a great 4th k: i did!!!
Till later take care :strapped:


----------



## hnt-em-all

I was just hanging out at home having a few brews and wanted to toast the guys who make nodakoutdoors runs like a well tuned Lamborghini engine.

:beer: This one is for you Chris, Eric, Ken, Fetch, and all the other moderators.

Can't forget the Debander man himself, Randy 'Moose' Merta. Helluva call and can't wait to win it! BWahahahahahah!

Seriously, anyone who doesn't put in for a chance to win this sweeeeet goose call is missing out.

Take Care and Stay Cool!   

Uh Oh! uke: Just Kidding!


----------



## administrator

Entry has ended.....

The names of the finalists will be in another thread.

Thanks again for signing up.


----------



## Scraper

Thanks for the donation, Randy. My current call sucks (just ask the geese) and I am looking for a new one.

Good Honking!

Jon


----------



## TomZ

Nice looking call Randy...Thanks for the opportunity.
Sign me up.


----------



## NDMALLARD

THANKS RANDY AND PLEASE DRAW THE NAME FROM A CAMOFLAUGE HAT!


----------

